# Awards / Trophy race at woodville



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

has anybody heard anything on the awards or trophy race at woodville to end the indoor season , :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> has anybody heard anything on the awards or trophy race at woodville to end the indoor season , :thumbsup:


Daryl.....I will talk to Pat when I see him this weekend at the Hobby Expo at the Seagate Center for a confirmed date. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*awards race*

ok thanks Dave i half to much going on this weekend to stop out and i hope to bring more peeps to the race :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

2056dennis said:


> ok thanks Dave i have to much going on this weekend to stop out and i hope to bring more peeps to the race :thumbsup:


 :wave:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Yo! whats up guys. I heard we might be doing a cookout kinda thing . maybe no race just food an awards. Kinda cool like a hobbystop banquot deal. I'd go for it. Chance for ppl to talk n get ready for next yr. Also it might get more ppl involved weekly knowing points are important to get a award at the end of the season. Do GRAND CHAMPION 2nd , 3rd for each class we had .:tongue: TEAM MARTIS


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*awards race*

so Pat any word on this race


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> so Pat any word on this race


After talking to Pat yesterday and Tuesday, he said he is still trying to set a date for the Oval race. 
Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*awards race*

ok that would be great if he can put this together but he better hurry


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> ok that would be great if he can put this together but he better hurry


Yes.........I agree.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: how bout a cook out kinda event n awards no race ? just a thought cause i heard some ppl at the track mention that  a race would be cool though


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*awards race*

OOOOOPPPPPSSSSSSS FFUUUMMMBBBLLLEEE


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:woohoo: hey all im building a latemodel. goin to race next season . lil john n myself are both running in the "latemodel adult class" so if anyone wants to get with me let us know we'd like to run 4200kv open gearing .1/18 esc 2s lipo or nihm an open tires like foams . :wave:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

GOOD NEWS !!!! possible trophy race may 7th for road course. not sure on oval yet talk to pat tues 4/12/11 looks like cook out n racing yum'O !!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

lil jay latemodel at the race


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:woohoo: cant wait til may 7th lil john. novice latemodel rules , but im goin up to adult stock next year . :freak: i did good in darlington challege .


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

so what happens on may 7th


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

may 7th is the awards for the series . call pat or kathy for more info. theres going to be cookn out n stuff at the track


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

wow thats great wait until most of us have other things going on lol


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

i didnt set the date see yea there


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

you will not see me there , pretty poooooooooooorrrrrrr planning on someones part ,


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

call pat for the info ................. sorry daryl


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be there the 7th to run WGT


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

sweet ! COME ONE COME ALL


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In for TC and VTA. May bring a BRP in case anyone else shows up with one.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> In for TC and VTA. May bring a BRP in case anyone else shows up with one.


There will definately be someone there with OnRoad BRP cars.....:thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: hi Thanks for sat may 7th . the awards was fun an had good food. cant wait till we race again. :tongue:


----------

